# Eve- Beauty Portrait



## DanOstergren (Feb 26, 2020)

A portrait of Eve, who was a portrait client that's now my friend. 

Shot using the original Canon 5D with a Canon 100mm f/2.6 Macro USM lens attached, set to f/11, 1/160th sec, ISO 100.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice! Evocative. Lively.  Simple. Good. Definitely deserving of the Winner badge.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice shot.......


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## mnhoj (Feb 26, 2020)

Love your work.
And this one just oozes goodness.


----------



## johngpt (Feb 26, 2020)

Dan, I'm very impressed with her flawless, unblemished skin while retaining skin texture.
I'm assuming you use some form of frequency separation in your work flow.
Softly blended highlights with well shaped shadows.
Really nice shape to her hair and how it creates sinuous framing of her face.
You keep getting better and better at this.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 27, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Nice! Evocative. Lively.  Simple. Good. Definitely deserving of the Winner badge.


Thank you!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 27, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.......


Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 27, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 27, 2020)

mnhoj said:


> Love your work.
> And this one just oozes goodness.


Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 27, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Dan, I'm very impressed with her flawless, unblemished skin while retaining skin texture.
> I'm assuming you use some form of frequency separation in your work flow.
> Softly blended highlights with well shaped shadows.
> Really nice shape to her hair and how it creates sinuous framing of her face.
> You keep getting better and better at this.


Thank you so much. There was no frequency separation, just good makeup, spot healing, and careful dodging and burning.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 27, 2020)

Detail is usually nice in a picture but I personally don't find skin pores and exposed make-up appealing. It's good work but it's just too close up for my liking. If she were further back with the skin looking smooth I would like this more.


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 27, 2020)

I agree with Kirk, way to much skin pores, but an otherwise great shot.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 27, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Detail is usually nice in a picture but I personally don't find skin pores and exposed make-up appealing. It's good work but it's just too close up for my liking. If she were further back with the skin looking smooth I would like this more.


Thanks for the feedback. Personally I can't stand the look of skin that has been smoothed over, but that's just me.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 27, 2020)

Warhorse said:


> I agree with Kirk, way to much skin pores, but an otherwise great shot.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 27, 2020)

DanOstergren said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Detail is usually nice in a picture but I personally don't find skin pores and exposed make-up appealing. It's good work but it's just too close up for my liking. If she were further back with the skin looking smooth I would like this more.
> ...


 
I think you misunderstand. When I say the "skin looking smooth" I don't mean smoothed over in PS, I just mean a smoother appearance due to distance from the subject. E.G. Craters on the surface of the moon appear smoother when further away. Cheers!


----------



## rslt (Feb 29, 2020)

Wouldnt it work the same if you stood further back from the image   
I think it's excellent in it's execution (to many likes to list). I would be giving myself a huge pat on the back if I produced an image of that quality.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 29, 2020)

Pores are real, people.


----------



## weepete (Feb 29, 2020)

Wow....

I'm not much into portaiture but this really stunning. The colour pallette is fantastic, the processing sypathetic, the composition is elegant, even the light fall of on the neck is beautifully done. Everything in this shot is working for it. 10/10 in my book.

Mind if I ask how this shot was lit?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 29, 2020)

I think the level of detail is close to perfect. We can even see some peachfuzz hairs in a frw places. THIS ADDS tremendously to the verisimilitude. A beauty shot SHOWS The skin and makeup. First-rate, this shot.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 29, 2020)

rslt said:


> Wouldnt it work the same if you stood further back from the image
> I think it's excellent in it's execution (to many likes to list). I would be giving myself a huge pat on the back if I produced an image of that quality.


It would, but that also wouldn't be possible to get this shot because I was using a prime lens. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 29, 2020)

Braineack said:


> Pores are real, people.


Seriously lol.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 29, 2020)

weepete said:


> Wow....
> 
> I'm not much into portaiture but this really stunning. The colour pallette is fantastic, the processing sypathetic, the composition is elegant, even the light fall of on the neck is beautifully done. Everything in this shot is working for it. 10/10 in my book.
> 
> Mind if I ask how this shot was lit?


Thank you so much! 

It was lit using a single Neewer C300 flash and softbox with a silver reflector for fill.


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 29, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I think the level of detail is close to perfect. We can even see some peachfuzz hairs in a frw places. THIS ADDS tremendously to the verisimilitude. A beauty shot SHOWS The skin and makeup. First-rate, this shot.


Thank you so much Derrel. Detail is so important to me in a portrait, especially skin pores. I can't connect with portraits that have no detail in the skin.


----------



## rslt (Feb 29, 2020)

DanOstergren said:


> rslt said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldnt it work the same if you stood further back from the image
> ...



I was referring to the people looking at it


----------



## DanOstergren (Feb 29, 2020)

rslt said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > rslt said:
> ...


Haha, ok that gave me a good laugh.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 1, 2020)

Photography can be confusing, I thought portraits were about making a person look beautiful but now it seems they're more about beautiful work. Your skills are fantastic, keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 1, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Photography can be confusing, I thought portraits were about making a person look beautiful but now it seems they're more about beautiful work. Your skills are fantastic, keep doing what you're doing.


Thank you so much. I honestly don't like spending time in photoshop, so I do as much as I can to minimize editing and make the shot itself beautiful at the moment of exposure rather than in photo editing softwares.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 1, 2020)

DanOstergren said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Photography can be confusing, I thought portraits were about making a person look beautiful but now it seems they're more about beautiful work. Your skills are fantastic, keep doing what you're doing.
> ...



If you asked me I would say that's a true sign of a real/good photographer. Making good pictures is like making beer, "It won't be good until you get the recipe right." Have a great day.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2020)

Excellent imagery. Well crafted.

February 2020 Photo of the Month Nominations


----------



## scotmarechaux (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm sorry. no.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2020)

scotmarechaux said:


> I'm sorry. no.


I'm sorry. I don't recall asking a yes or no question.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 3, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Excellent imagery. Well crafted.
> 
> February 2020 Photo of the Month Nominations


Thank you so much.


----------

